# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Sadri Maksudi Arsal Kimdir?

## ceyda

Sadri Maksudî Kazan yurdunda Taşsu köyünde doğar. Babası, o köyün imamı olan Nizameddin Maksudîdir. 1888'de Gölboyu medresesine girer ve 1895'te Kırım'da, Bahçesaray Zincirli Medresesi muallimi olan ağabeyi Ahmet Hadi'nin yanına giderek tahsil eder. 1897'de öğretmen okuluna (Russko-Tatarskaya Uçi-telskaya Şkola) girer ve 1899-1900'da ilk hikâye denemelerinden "Maişet" yayınlanır. 1901'de öğretmen okulunu bitirir ve Kırım'da tanıştığı İsmail Gaspıralı'nın teşviki ile İstanbul yolu ile Paris'e gider. Bir yıl hazırlandıktan sonra 1902'de Hukuk Fakültesine kaydolur. Ayrıca "Paris Edebiyat Fakültesi" ve "College de France" mekteplerinde de birçok dersleri takip eder.

1906'da Rusya'ya dönerek politika ve cemiyet işleri ile uğraşmaya başlar. II. Duma (parlemento)'ya Kazan'dan üye seçilir. Ancak Duma çabuk dağıldığından Maksudî bir iş görememiştir.

14.11.1907'de III. Dumaya da Kazan Türkleri tarafından gönderilir ve bu mecliste Rusya Türklerinin çeşitli dertlerini nutukları ile dile getirir. (Dumada 10 Türk vardı. Bunların 7 si Kazan'dan, 3 ü Kafkasyadandı) 1911'de "Vakit" ve "Şura" gazetelerinin yazarlarından Ramioğlunun kızı Kâmile ile evlenir ve 1913'te avukatlığa başlar.

1917'de kurulan "Türkistan Komitesi"nde Türklere ayrılan dört kişilik kontenjandaki bir yeri de o işgal etmiştir. 1917 yılı Temmuz'unda Rusya müslümanları Kurultayına "Millî-Medeni Muhtariyet" Projesini götürerek kabul ettirir. 19.1.1918'de "İç Rusya ve Sibirya Türk-Tatarları" millî idaresi Ufa'da kurulur ve 25.4.1918"de Ruslar tarafından feshedilir. Sadrî Maksudî 1918 ilk baharında Ufa'dan Kazan'a döner meşhur din bilgini Musa Carullah'ın yardımı ile aynı yıl Finlandiya'ya geçer. 1919 yılının Mayısında Paris'e gider, 1920 senesinde Versay'da toplanan sulh konferansına "Rusya Avrupası müslüman-larının talebine" dair muhtıra verir. 1922'de ailesi ile birlikte Berlin'e gelir ve burada politikayı bırakarak ilmî çalışmalara başlar. Paris'te "Le Temps" ve "Journal Asiatique" te bir kaç makalesi çıkar. 1923'te Sorbon Üniversitesi Edebiyat fakültesine bağlı İslâm Ülkelerini Tetkik Enstitüsünde Türk-Tatar kavimlerinin tarihi üzerine dersler verir. 1925 yılında geldiği Ankara' da, Telif ve Tercüme Heyeti üyeligine tayin edilir. Bu heyet dağılınca Hukuk Mektebine hoca tayin edilir. Hocalığı sırasında ilmî çalışmalarına hız verir, çeşitli konferanslar vererek ilmî eserler neşreder. Teklifi ile kurulan Türk Tarih Kurumuna 1929"da üye seçilir. 19301934 devresinde Şebin Karahisar"dan, 19341938 devresinde Giresun'dan mebus seçilir, 1936'da "Cemiyet-i Akvam Müzaheret Cemiyetleri" kongresinde T.B.M.M. ni temsilen giden heyette üye olarak yer alır. Londra ve Glaskov'a seyahat eder. 1937'de bu görevle Çekoslovakya'ya da gider. 1934'te İstanbul Üniversitesine nakil olarak Ord. Prof. olur. 1945'te emekliye ayrılır. 1950'de D.P. den Ankara mebusu olan Sadri Maksudî Bey, 20 Şubat 1957'de İstanbul Guraba hastanesinde vefat eder.[1]

Yukarıda kısaca bahsettiğimiz Sadri Maksudî Bey Kazan Türklüğünün yetiştirdiği büyük adamlardan biridir. 77 senelik ömrü zarfında büyük işler peşinde koşmuş, dev eserlerinin yanında makaleler yazmış, çeşitli konularda ve ekseri millî davalar üzerine konferanslar vermiş, Kazan Türkleri ve Türk Kültürü için canla başla çalışmıştır. Kazan Türklerine bazı haklar kazandırmak, onları ezilmekten kurtarmak için evvela politik yönden çalışmış fakat memleketi terke mecbur kalınca, Türklüğün kalkınmasında faydalı olmak için ilmî yolda çalışmanın gerektiğine inanmıştır. Bu yolda son günlerine kadar yılmadan çalışmıştır.

Eserleri:

1. - Maişet (roman). Kazan, 1898. 2. bsk.: 1914.
2. - İngiltere'ye Seyahat. Kazan, 1912.
3. - Türk dili için (Türk Ocakları neşriyatından), 1930.
4. - Îskitler-Sakalar ("Türk tarihinin ana hatları" serisinden). Ankara, 1934.
5. - Hukukun umumî esasları (Ankara Hukuk Fakültesi neşriyatından). Ankara,

1937.

1. - Orta Asya Türk devletleri ("Türk tarihinin ana hatları" serisinden).
2. - İngiliz âmme hukukunun inkişaf safhaları, İstanbul, 1940.
3. - Teokratik devlet ve lâik devlet (ayrı basım). İstanbul, 1940.
4. - Hukuk tarihi dersleri (Ankara Hukuk fakültesi neşriyatından). Ankara,

1941.

10 - Umumî hukuk tarihi (Ankara Üniversitesi Hukuk fakültesi neşriyatından).

Ankara, 1942. 2. bsk.: 1944, 3. bsk.: İstanbul, 1948.

11 - Hukuk felsefesi (Hukuk fakültesi talebe cemiyeti yayınlarından). 1946.

12 - Kutadgu Bilig (ayrı basım). İstanbul, 1947.

13 - Türk tarihi ve hukuk (İstanbul Üniversitesi neşriyatından No. 336) İstanbul,

1947.

14  Farabnin hukuk felsefesi (ayrı basım). İstanbul, 1955.

15-Milliyet duygusunun sosyolojik esasları İstanbul, 1955.[2]

----------

